

Feedback on startup name "Mindrosia" & logo suggestions - amichail

I was wondering whether this would be a good name to use for my Study Stickies service.  It sounds cooler to me although I'm not sure as to the sorts of connotations people would associate with this name.<p>I'm also trying to come up with a logo for this service.  Any suggestions?  The logo at <a href="http://studystickies.com" rel="nofollow">http://studystickies.com</a> doesn't look good when small (e.g., for an icon).
======
gibsonf1
My first reaction is that the word is elegant but with 4 syllables is a lot to
ask. It seems like the most successful names are simple with fewer syllables
making it easy to remember.

For the logo, there is a visual conflict between the abstracted lines of text
and the "study stickies". Maybe if you choose either just the lines or the
letters that would help, or you could differentiate the two more with thinner
abstract text and thicker font lettering. For the small version, you could
just use the open book look with an abbreviation of your name. We did a
similar thing at <http://www.streamfocus.com> (see the little logo in the
address bar)

------
epi0Bauqu
I like Study Stickies much better. There is always some benefit of telling you
what it is right in the name.

Also, Mindrosia in my opinion is one of those names that people just aren't
going to be able to pronounce or spell right. My first startup was called
learnection (learning + connection) and we constantly had this problem. Of
course, if people aren't saying or spelling it that is one thing, but I
wouldn't want to close off that route.

As for the icon, it doesn't have to be the same as the logo. Why not just make
the icon a post-it note. (I say this not really understanding the service yet,
so feel free to ignore.)

~~~
gibsonf1
Actually, this is a really good logo idea. Instead of trying to do to much,
simplify. You could have maybe 2 post-its together with "study" on one and
"stickies" on the other, and drop the book. Have the two out of alignment too,
of course.

You could take it even further and treat the two words as if they were writing
on different post-its with different looks :)

